# Craftsman GT6000 mid 90's model I think



## Frankie12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey everyone I was wondering if you would be able to help me? I have an older Craftsman GT6000 HD Hydro 44in Kohler 18 HP Twin I think it's a mid 90's model. Last year we put it into push mode to move it into the barn for the winter, now we can't get it to reingage. The rear wheels are frozen. We've tried several times to push and pull and messed with th lever but nothing seems to work. Any ideas on what we need to do? We've looked in the manual and it really isn't much help.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

First...welcome to the forum Frankie12!! You don't say where you live, but I'm wondering if it is literally frozen like water in the hydro that is frozen solid.. Can you get heat to it like a torpedoe heater?


----------



## Frankie12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Randy! I live in Kansas. I don't think it's technically "frozen" since we were working on it during the summer months as well. We just gave up until now, but now we are trying to sell it if we can get it moving again. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a stumper..... You had it in the free wheel position and move it into the garage for the winter. Now the wheels are locked up and you're sure that there is no water in the hydro system that may have frozen...Are all the valve linkages moving freely?


----------



## Bob_E (Feb 6, 2013)

What was wrong with it that required it to be pushed? Can you try driving it now?
If it was sitting with the parking brake engaged maybe the brake has locked up?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bob_E said:


> What was wrong with it that required it to be pushed? Can you try driving it now?
> If it was sitting with the parking brake engaged maybe the brake has locked up?




Yep it sounds like the brake disc is seized up if so a light tap with a hammer should free it up.


----------



## Frankie12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well we had to push it because the battery was dead and we were moving it from the garage to the barn. We didnt have the parking break on at all, we never use it. Ill give that a try though and see if that works. 
To answer you, randy, no there wouldn't be any water at all in there. Its been stored inside under a tarp. Everything works on it except the rear end.
Thanks


----------



## Frankie12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, after speaking with my husband he said it's not the breaks for sure. He said it's actually locked in the mower mode and the hydrostat won't do anything. He can't get it back into push mode either. So I guess I totally had it wrong. Now that I'm not sending you out on a wild goose chase, maybe you will have a better idea?????


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Frankie12 said:


> Well, after speaking with my husband he said it's not the breaks for sure. He said it's actually locked in the mower mode and the hydrostat won't do anything. He can't get it back into push mode either. So I guess I totally had it wrong. Now that I'm not sending you out on a wild goose chase, maybe you will have a better idea?????


I just want to relate a little story to you ..a few years back I had the opportunity to disassemble a GT5000 and prepare the hydro transmission for shipping. When draining the hydro I found a considerable amount of water inside. This unit had been operating just prior to the tear down, but the previous owner had neglected his engine oil level and seized the engine. He used it only in his garden and as a mower and it sat under a tarp all winter. I'll bet the farm on it if he had tried to run that in the winter it would not have moved. He tarp ex it in the winter, but I'll bet it sat out a lot in the summer somehow allowing water to infiltrate the tranny.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I know nothing of craftsman mowers but I do know that wild temperature changes can cause condensation inside the tranny case, the more this happens the more water you get in there, then when the water freezes in there around the gears and stuff it won't let em move. I had this happen with my 70, when I drained the oil out it was obvious, I added new clean oil and no matter how cold it gets it works fine now. I'm not saying this is your problem but even in the dry it can devolve water inside


----------



## Frankie12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ill pass this info on to my husband and see what he says. I appreciate your input and will let you know what we find.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Frankie12 said:


> Ill pass this info on to my husband and see what he says. I appreciate your input and will let you know what we find.




Do you have any pictures you could post?


----------



## Frankie12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not right now. I can take some tonight. Were you looking to see which mower it was or a particular part of it?


----------

